# Rotisserie ribs and jerk chicken tonight, yum!



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

All of your cooks sound SOOO delicious!! Get that camera out next time.


----------



## Finney (Mar 11, 2005)

How'd you like that Fess Parker?  I've had some (FPs) that I really liked.
A Viogner is one of my favorite whites.


----------



## Finney (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm all about the red also, but sometimes a white is called for.  Not often... but sometimes.
And yes... I knew it was _that_ Fess Parker.


----------



## Finney (Mar 11, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Oh, I wasn't directing that at YOU, Finney---it was to educate the unwashed masses we share this space with.
> 
> ;-)



Didn't think so... I was just making sure I was segregated from the _dirty ones_.


----------



## Finney (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn... I used to love to watch his TV shows.  I would have been there.


----------



## Finney (Mar 11, 2005)

If you got it from Kevin... It WILL BE GOOD. 

He's a very nice guy.  He helped plan my entire Christmas dinner menu.  Even gave me his phone number to call him on X-mas day if I needed to.  Thank goodness I didn't need to.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 11, 2005)

Sue, I think you deserve your own grilling show on the Food Network.  

Love your menus!  Let us know how it turns out.

Kloset

P.S.  Fess Parker was my hero growing up.  Got me a little confused in History class!  I insisted with my teachers that Davy Crockett and Daniel Boone wer the same person!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey Susan, your reciepes always turn out in the end, which is what us ordinary people need. Emeril has plenty of practice and I';m sure s*%tcans a lot that we never see.  :-D


----------

